# Big Tyndall AFB buck



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

A guy that works at the same place I do shot this buck at Tyndall about two weeks ago. I guess there are some big bucks on public land. What do yall think it will score?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

114 3/8. that's a fine buck for sure. congrats to your buddy.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have always heard tyndall had some nice bucks.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

I would say mid 120's. Great Buck!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome deer! Man he is goofy looking! 

The hunting use to be real good but it has gone down hill after they did the select cuts and thinned it. I have seen a couple good ones out there.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

kandv2000 said:


> I would say mid 120's. Great Buck!


+1.


----------



## ArcherTCB (Nov 25, 2012)

118? Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

123 7/8


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

110


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Fine animal


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like the score will depend a lot on the beam circumference.
He is very symmetrical and I doubt if there will be much deduction.
Nice buck.
Giving me the itch........


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Got some width on that joker...looks skinny though!


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> 123 7/8


Bingo!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Main beams - 43
Spread. 18
Tines 6x7. 42
Mass 15x2. 30
Total. 133


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Try n hard, what is the mass 15x2.3?


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

This is my guess based on pic.
Main beam- 21x2= 42
Tine length- 6x3= 18
6x3=18
Spread- 18
Mass, u get a total 
of six mass measurements 
for 8pt.- 4+3.5+3.5=11
4+3.5+3.5=11

Total= 118
This is just a guesstimate and all in good fun. I would just like to see who was closest. By the way nice deer he would look good on the wall.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

hurricanes1 said:


> Try n hard, what is the mass 15x2.3?


15" of mass on each side - so 15"x2 = 30" of mass
and im pretty sure its 4 mass measurements per side


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's my guess.... 42 inches.... from the ceiling...


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

A 10pt or better gets 8 mass measurements, 9pt gets 7mm, and 8pt gets 6mm.


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

I like your measurement espo.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

122


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Main beams - 43
> Spread. 18
> Tines 6x7. 42
> Mass 15x2. 30
> Total. 133


+1 130 class deer for sure.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

hurricanes1 said:


> A 10pt or better gets 8 mass measurements, 9pt gets 7mm, and 8pt gets 6mm.


not sure what system your using but B&C records 4 per side on eight point

"However, if you are scoring an 8-point rack, there is no G4! In this case, the H4 measurement must be taken from half-way between the G3 and the tip of the main. Simply measure the main beam from the center of the G3 to the tip of the beam, divide by 2, and mark the beam this distance from the end. Take your H4 circumference and your mass measurements for that side are completed."


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

121 2/8

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Talk about a stink eye. Congrats on a nice deer!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Catchin Hell said:


> +1 130 class deer for sure.


My bad, I thought he was a 10 pt on my initial glance. I'm backing up the truck and going to say 115... No matter what the score, he'll make a beautiful mount:thumbsup:


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Im using b&c any ways i will go back and double check my previous statement.


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

U may be correct but my app only allows for 6 measurements. This is bugging me now, i wish a certified b&c guy could clear this up for me. Some of my dear will score a little higher but i really dont care what they score im proud of them.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

hurricanes1 said:


> U may be correct but my app only allows for 6 measurements. This is bugging me now, i wish a certified b&c guy could clear this up for me. Some of my dear will score a little higher but i really dont care what they score im proud of them.


I know! If your right my will score less - if I'm right yours will score more!! So i hope im right. The quote I posted was from the question section on B&C website. Where is boneyard when we need his expertise!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

For those who do not know...B&C=Beer & Chicken...









Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

If anybody knows chicken its Espo... Hoooyah!


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyndall is well managed by the natural resources department and it has limited access. It used to be open to the general public with a permit but I believe it is now limited to government employees, military, government contract workers, etc. There have been some amazing bucks harvested from that place over the years. With all the prescribed burning as well the burns that occurr on the target ranges there is always a vibrant food source available.


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

That buck has a 8' long neck! 

Gumby buck!!!


----------



## Fishn-on-credit (Apr 27, 2012)

Net 108"


----------



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

nastukey said:


> Tyndall is well managed by the natural resources department and it has limited access. It used to be open to the general public with a permit but I believe it is now limited to government employees, military, government contract workers, etc. There have been some amazing bucks harvested from that place over the years. With all the prescribed burning as well the burns that occurr on the target ranges there is always a vibrant food source available.


The general public can still hunt on Tyndall you have to pass a background check and pay 50 dollars for the permit. It's shotgun or muzzleloader during gun season and you can only hunt Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. But I also think some areas are off limits to the general public.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

That sounds right. I knew it was pretty restricted. The only people I know of these days that hunt it are closely associated with the military as service men/women or DOD contract guys at the Navy base.


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

4 mass measurements per side...deer is a good one...not 130 as an 8 though.115ish.


----------

